
Alphabet is in talks to spin out its molten-salt storage play - lawrenceyan
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611503/alphabet-in-talks-to-spin-out-its-molten-salt-storage-play/
======
njarboe
PDF[1] of a 16 page technical paper titled "Pumped Thermal Grid Storage with
Heat Exchange" (Feb 5th, 2016) by Robert Laughlin, Dept of Physics, Stanford
University, link to from the article.

It would be great if this system can be built and works well. Months of energy
storage at pumped hydro efficiencies are predicted.

[1][http://www.w2agz.com/Library/Storage/rbl-
storage-05feb16%20(...](http://www.w2agz.com/Library/Storage/rbl-
storage-05feb16%20\(2\).pdf)

